# How's people coping financially at the moment



## johnnyb47 (4 May 2020)

A bit of a personal question but how are you all coping at the moment. 
Being put on furlough i was worrying about how i was going to pay the bills etc, but its not been to bad. 
When working you don't realise how much dead end money you spend. The car is particularly a big expense that you take for granted until you stop using it. It takes a lock down to make you realise how much money you spend on fuel week in week out. My car has virtually been idle for 8 weeks now and reckon I've saved nearly £300 on feeding it diesel. Other things like closed shops have brought savings to. Apart from the food shopping, no other one off impulsive purchases have been made. My electricity bill on the other hand will no doubt be higher this quarter due to being at home all the while (I'll just have to wait and see. 
The future finances though are worrying. With work swinging the axe at the moment and letting heads roll due to a forecast downturn in trade, we are all sitting here dreading a possible letter of redundancy. 
Cycling has been a great help though over the last few weeks. It's been a great form of exercise and boredom breaker, and most of all its Cheap! 
The tyre's have worn down a bit (but i have spare set) and the chain is starting to stretch but that's it. A bottle of water and your good to go for a few hours in the sun seeing the sights and sounds, and it costs nothing. 
As I'm nosey and love people watching ive noticed neighbours who don't entertain exercise, there spending there way out of boredom and cabin fever. Obviously I'm not being critical towards them but I'm greatfull I've found cycling in my later years of life to enjoy, that doesn't command me to open up my wallet every time I use the bike. 
All the very best 👍


----------



## Knightly85 (4 May 2020)

I'm getting by fine with a mortgage holiday.


----------



## fossyant (4 May 2020)

Saving money here but had a few big bills as lock down came, so that paid for them. Fuel, Saving £40 a week. Cycling most days - I avoid weekends as it's busy - was quiet at 6 am for a 2 hour commute  to the house. 

Plenty of folk walking/running round the field at the back of our house. Most of my neighbours don't exercise, although next door are regular utility cyclists and opposite are out with their kids on seats on the back of their bikes.

I'm still working , but from home, and Mrs F on furlough but due back mid May, although she only has a contract until the end August, so unlikely to have work after that.

Bike is super cheap, it did need a few wear items sorting - full set of frame bearings and rear wheel bearings, but a few hours work it's done, and less than £40.

General shopping is expensive though. 4 'adults' at home, so lots of food, although, having extra time means we are eating better - i.e. all home made - I do the cooking. Only had a pizza twice since lockdown, and one lot was completely home made.


----------



## Heigue'r (4 May 2020)

Same as above,mortgage holiday,...self employed,family of four to provide for so mainly just food bills..not a penny through the door since mid march..apart from I think 128 quid child benefit..think Im going back on the 18th of this month.Construction,residential,in London


----------



## PK99 (4 May 2020)

We are at the VERY fortunate end of the spectrum.

Both retired, secure pensions. At the Spend not Accumulate stage of life, so are actually better off at the moment as we are very limited on what we can spend money on - no holidays, pubs, restaurants, theatre, gigs etc...

We've been using part of the money we are not spending by going to Booker Cash and Carry every few weeks, filling the car boot and taking to a local food bank


----------



## Drago (4 May 2020)

Made no difference to me, all my income streams are independent of having to work for them. Voluntarily though, I've given my tenant a 3 month payment holiday - her family is old friends with mine, and theres no mortgage on the property so it just goes into the bank faster than I can spend it anyway.

Mrs D is fine. 3 or fher income streams are independent of work, and shes still getting full salary for working from home. Shes saving a bit on petrol though, which pays for the takeaways we keep getting delivered.

Daughter #1s business has come to a shuddering halt, but shes well insured so ultimately won't do too badly. It's a bit of a sting, but she won't lose her flat or the Porsche.

Daughter #3 is a newly qualified accountant with payroll experience, which is a massive boom industry at the moment with all this furlough stuff. Shes working from home, billing her firm for 16 and 18 hour days at the moment. Shes 23 and she reckons she might top 70 or 80 grand this year. She's knackered, but I'm proud of how hard she's working.

So overall the Farquhar clan is making out alright.

Edit. I've been using Bookers too. The let EmMS staff shop there and they accept my SAR ID.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (4 May 2020)

We're both still on full pay so no problems. Since we're not going out any more we are spending less on that so we are occasionally treating ourselves to decent food from local butcher and fishmonger etc. It's pricier than the supermarkets but boy do you notice the difference. Compared to the cost of the same meal and wine at a restaurant we are still saving.


----------



## fossyant (4 May 2020)

I have a feeling there will be quite a number of my colleagues taking retirement early, mainly to get away from the 'madness'. 

Just feeling quite lucky that the weather has been so good, things might be very different if it was raining all the time. I've only touched Zwift once, and that was day 1 of lockdown. Decided I might as well ride when quiet.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (4 May 2020)

Been unemployed for 6 weeks (week 7). Have been able to stagger my outgoings with payment breaks and/or 0% transfers so it's going fairly well - not in any immediate danger.

All of my professional qualifications aren't "in date" so I've booked a course to retrain but cannot complete currently.. Which is fine as above, I have vulnerable family and of the 4 of us I'm the only one who would be working away from home, my sister is WFH and self employed, mums retired and nephew is only 1


----------



## Heigue'r (4 May 2020)

Should be entitled to the self employed scheme so possibly pick up 2 months @£2500 per month..that will help a bit.


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 May 2020)

My money has gone up as my workload has increased.


----------



## vickster (4 May 2020)

Spending very little except food. Earning similar, although as a contractor I’ve offered to work less depending on workload.

I should actually be away now on what would have been a pretty expensive holiday - so in reality I have much more in the bank and earning much more than I expected (Self employed so no paid holiday).
I’ve had about 2/3 of what I’d spent upfront back so far. Rest hopefully in the next couple of months.


----------



## fossyant (4 May 2020)

Must say, trying to not worry about what's going to happen in 6-12 months, and longer. Just looking at the immediate future.


----------



## DCLane (4 May 2020)

Still working full time, but from home. Not buying lunch but otherwise no different to being at work as I went in by bike. Some of my colleagues have taken the chance to retire early which may be a mistake as I can see a swathe of redundancies happening at universities soon.

SWMBO's freelance work has gone until June at the earliest but the hospital she works at 3 days a week at have upped it to 5 temporarily once they knew she was available. Slightly less income-wise but otherwise OK.

It's the training/racing journeys, entry fees and accommodation that's stopped. We've bought a smart trainer with the ferry and race entry refund for my son's Irish race last month and aren't travelling to these: Zwift racing is free to enter. As a result we're better off from this, probably somewhere around £500 per month I'd guess.

I've bought quite a bit of home office stuff (tax deductible) and more bike bits for projects, that's all.


----------



## si_c (4 May 2020)

I work for the NHS so still full time employed albeit working from home. Mrs C is also working full-time still as she works for a company supplying PPE although all her colleagues are on furlough from different departments. So we're doing OK. 

Saving quite a bit of money on not going out or spending on other things, aside from rent our largest expense is food, as others are we're spending a bit more to have some nicer food instead of going out.

Also spent a fair bit of money on bike stuff even though I've not been out since early march really (broken collarbone) but hopefully that will change soon enough. Getting deliveries for Mrs C daily though, she seems to be attempting to single handedly keep retailers alive through online shopping.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (4 May 2020)

One of the things about the economic impact is how disparate it is.

I'm working from home, income completely unaffected. Mrs Tuesday does anyway and is self employed and somewhat down but not massively. 

Outgoings significantly down, day to day simple stuff like not buying sandwiches for lunch through not buying clothes, and all the way to not going away on holiday. 

I've not calculated it, but I'm sure we'll be net better off. 

Which seems very unfair when for a significant proportion of the populace it's a total financial disaster.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 May 2020)

PK99 said:


> We are at the VERY fortunate end of the spectrum.
> 
> Both retired, secure pensions. At the Spend not Accumulate stage of life, so are actually better off at the moment as we are very limited on what we can spend money on - no holidays, pubs, restaurants, theatre, gigs etc...
> 
> We've been using part of the money we are not spending by going to Booker Cash and Carry every few weeks, filling the car boot and taking to a local food bank



Pretty much the same situation here although we both still dabble in the jobs market. With our trips to the pub reduced to zero we are racking up even more money for the kids to squander when we have both shuffled off.

I like the Booker C & C idea.


----------



## Jody (4 May 2020)

Fortunately I'm still working at the moment with only normal expenditure which means I can save a good % of my wage. My partner has been furloughed from her opticians, although that isn't a bad thing with the close proximity she was expected to work with the public.

Similarly to GlasgowCyclist we have been treating ourselves to some nice food.


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 May 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I've not calculated it, but I'm sure we'll be net better off.
> 
> Which seems very unfair when for a significant proportion of the populace it's a total financial disaster.


It's easy to think like that, but remember if the economy was booming and most people were doing well but you had some bad luck and struggling to manage, few people would spare you much sympathy. You have to make hay while the sun shines, we all have our ups and downs.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 May 2020)

I don't want to discuss it, its too farking depressing.


----------



## screenman (4 May 2020)

To be honest not a clue, I doubt we are spending as much, certainly not earning anything at all as we shut both our incomes down on the 16th March, who knows what June will bring us, all in all not worrying about it for some odd reason. Certainly not sure what sort of trade I am going back to when things open up again but I was looking to slow down more anyways.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 May 2020)

Nothing's changed for me. I get enough JSA and PIP to comfortably live off. In fact I'm better off. By that I mean that I don't have to sign on now due to the JC only being open to the staff who work there. I also think that my PIP review will be long delayed,as there'll be such a long backlog when they eventually start them again.


----------



## gavroche (4 May 2020)

No difference financially but spending a lot on paint at the moment but next to nothing on fuel. I filled the tank up three weeks ago and have only used 7 litres so far. I am really enjoying not being governed by the clock and most of the time, I don't even know what the date is or what time it is. 
Get up when I feel like it and do as little or as much DIY work as I want. The only drawback is not being able to see the kids /grand children.


----------



## Beebo (4 May 2020)

fossyant said:


> Must say, trying to not worry about what's going to happen in 6-12 months, and longer. Just looking at the immediate future.


Yes. We’re both working full time for now. I can see potential redundancies coming in the Autumn if work levels don’t bounce back due to the general downturn. 
Not spending £4-5k on a family holiday this year will be a bonus!


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 May 2020)

I'm better off.
Working as usual care home.
I'm not spending as I cant .. other than online.
I get paid friday, and still have over 600 in my account I use for wages. 

Obviously don't tell the wife


----------



## marzjennings (4 May 2020)

Company cut pay by 30% across the board and work load seems to have gone up. Still I feel lucky to be able to still have a paying gig during these interesting times and to be able to do my job from home. Still able to cover the mortgage and pay the bills, though I'm worried about saving cash for the kid to start Uni in 18 months. I'm quite worried about the company folding this year as I only have savings to carry us for maybe 3 months. I've already started looking for a new gig, just in case this one disappears. 

I've been cycling loads as we have no restrictions on exercise time out of the house, but now my bike needs a new bottom bracket and I don't think I have the cash for it right now. It's a damn press fit and I will need both the bb and the fitting tool as my LBS is not taking repairs at this time.


----------



## HMS_Dave (4 May 2020)

Self Employed. My work has dried up as i fix and service electronics and watches. All my backlog is cleared and im twiddling my thumbs but it could be worse as it is for many. I can put food on the table and that is all that matters. I am however, finding time to play my organ and do things which i never had the time to do before. Me and my family are assessing our life choices and are considering new things, which i think is a good thing!


----------



## fossyant (4 May 2020)

SIL was lucky, in that she lost her job as a swimming teacher immediately (private small company no furlough) but managed to get a job at MIL's nursing home doing laundry - hard work, but she can at least wave at at her mum, otherwise no family contact (other than phone). SIL/BIL have own business and seem OK at the moment - managing to get stuff delivered to people instead, and using email etc (no on-line ordering system).

Brother is a dentist, with own practice, so can't treat patients !


----------



## vickster (4 May 2020)

HMS_Dave said:


> Self Employed. My work has dried up as i fix and service electronics and watches. All my backlog is cleared and im twiddling my thumbs but it could be worse as it is for many. I can put food on the table and that is all that matters. I am however, *finding time to play my organ* and do things which i never had the time to do before. Me and my family are assessing our life choices and are considering new things, which i think is a good thing!


@Fnaar


----------



## HMS_Dave (4 May 2020)

vickster said:


> @Fnaar


Yes, I call it Hammond... 👌


----------



## Drago (4 May 2020)

Mrs D tells me she last put petrol in her car on 6th February, and still has 5/8 of a tank left.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (4 May 2020)

although i’m on furlough, i’m very lucky to be on 100% of salary. mrs alecsetc is still working, but we have the additional expense of our eldest camping on our dining room floor as her digs in london are even less suitable for working remotely in.

not doing too much home-schooling as the 2nd eldest is doing a-levels, and should be getting on with it with minimal intervention, 3rd eldest is in year 8, which is a transition year, and the youngest is in year 5 and reads for fun.

we have really good walking and cycling routes available from the doorstep so all in all, whilst i’ve been very demotivated and bored today, i am one of the lucky ones in this…


----------



## numbnuts (4 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Mrs D tells me she last put petrol in her car on 6th February, and still has 5/8 of a tank left.


I filled up on the 21st Febuary and have 1/2 a tank full


----------



## Milzy (4 May 2020)

We are virtually saving my lost 20% in other ways. Wife had a small pay increase. It's what will come a few months down the line that's worrying. 
The government will have to tax us more somehow and will struggling companies lay people off?


----------



## biggs682 (4 May 2020)

Absolutely no difference as still working , although missing the bike sales income but hey ho whilst I am not selling I am not buying.


----------



## Beebo (4 May 2020)

from speaking to my over 70s parents, the one bonus of the compulsory lockdown is that they are spending almost nothing.


----------



## Rusty Nails (4 May 2020)

I've just had the smallest credit card bill I can ever remember.

Virtually all my payments go on the card and are paid off each month.


----------



## johnnyb47 (4 May 2020)

That's good to hear positive things here. Just done another 50 mile ride today which has taken up the afternoon. All on one bottle of water and spending no money.
Hopefully things will slowly get back to normal soon where we can all moan about work again. I haven't taken any holidays this year from work, and if by some miracle they do keep me on, i think i would feel guilty even asking for one at somepoint in the future months. After all I've already had 7 weeks off


----------



## Julia9054 (4 May 2020)

Both teachers working from home and in school on a rota so still getting paid.
Both boys have come to live with us. Al and the boys love to cook so we are spending considerably more on food with two extra mouths to feed and buying more expensive ingredients.
Did the end of the month accounts with a certain amount of trepidation but it turns out that despite the extra food, we have spent less than normal.
For the boys, their income has been affected badly as they are freelance musicians so we are happy to help by feeding them in the meantime. They are still paying rent on their places in Manchester


----------



## Slick (4 May 2020)

johnnyb47 said:


> That's good to hear positive things here. Just done another 50 mile ride today which has taken up the afternoon. All on one bottle of water and spending no money.
> Hopefully things will slowly get back to normal soon where we can all moan about work again. I haven't taken any holidays this year from work, and if by some miracle they do keep me on, i think i would feel guilty even asking for one at somepoint in the future months. After all I've already had 7 weeks off


Hopefully you didn't meet any fellow cycle charters demanding to see your papers for cycling that distance.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 May 2020)

Not bad for us. Mr WD is retired. I'm Not old enough yet but I do have a small private pension. We are doing better with the cost of food as MR WD stays in the car while I do the shopping, so we are not spending as much. All in all the same as usual.


----------



## Slick (4 May 2020)

I'm still working so not a lot has changed other than much less expense on fuel and the like but definitely eating much more so spending a bit more at the supermarket. Even I have succumbed to a bit of online shopping for bits for the bike to let me service them and even the golf clubs were treated to a new set of grips. Got to do something with your downtime.


----------



## Salad Dodger (4 May 2020)

I am on a pension, and am currently spending less than normal. Hardly any fuel for the car, no breakfasts out on a morning walk, and no money spent in pubs ( we normally sing at least 3 nights a week at different pubs).
Mrs S has a long list of building works to be done, so all the savings will be diverted into the pocket of a local carpenter when lockdown lifts!


----------



## cosmicbike (4 May 2020)

15% salary cut from 1st April, not as bad as some out there. Up until Friday had been going to work on my shifts, but now on 12 weeks working from home as got a vulnerable letter. 
Massive changes coming at work, VS is on the table, SWMBO and I reckon it's a few years too early as still 2 teenagers in school. On the plus side, SWMBO is still on full money and continuing to work as a TA keeping tabs on the key workers kids.


----------



## Mrs M (4 May 2020)

Still working and Mr M working from home, so not much difference.
Still receiving rental income from our flat, although when this first started we contacted tenant and advised not to worry if they couldn’t manage the rent. Tenant is still working so no problem.
Thankful to be so fortunate.


----------



## fossyant (4 May 2020)

The whole thing is very scary when you realise how much most companies are hand to mouth, never mind individuals. The construction company I worked for before going back into HE would have gone bump immediately (well it did within a year of me leaving). Our Uni is cash rich (for new building master plans) but it's devastating looking at the loss, never mind the Uni next door that will lose 5x what we will next year and they don't have the cash as it's borrowed.


----------



## Slick (4 May 2020)

fossyant said:


> The whole thing is very scary when you realise how much most companies are hand to mouth, never mind individuals. The construction company I worked for before going back into HE would have gone bump immediately (well it did within a year of me leaving). Our Uni is cash rich (for new building master plans) but it's devastating looking at the loss, never mind the Uni next door that will lose 5x what we will next year and they don't have the cash as it's borrowed.


That hand to mouth existence is probably a tax thing, money being siphoned off before the tax man gets it.


----------



## fossyant (4 May 2020)

Slick said:


> That hand to mouth existence is probably a tax thing, money being siphoned off before the tax man gets it.



Not in construction. No physical cash considering turnover. Tax is not cash.


----------



## Drago (4 May 2020)

The whole shareholder business model is going to take a hammering. One thing taking a profit to feed yourself, but making enough to feed hordes of shareholders is going to be a whole different ballgame. A lot of businesses have been hand to moutn for some time in that regard, and while many may be viable in their own right they're not going to be able to give an annual return like they used to. The era of non contributing personnel taking a slice of the annual cream for nothing has just faltered for the first time in modern history.


----------



## Slick (4 May 2020)

fossyant said:


> Not in construction. No physical cash considering turnover. Tax is not cash.


Your kidding, construction is a perfect example of it.


----------



## fossyant (4 May 2020)

Slick said:


> Your kidding, construction is a perfect example of it.



Have you actually worked in a construction company, and managed the cash. I have (Financial Controller), I'm talking about the folkes that do the work, there is no spare cash. I drove 60 miles to pick up a £300k cheque from United Utilities and then too the bloody bank... we were a Tier 1 supplier to UU... 😢


----------



## Slick (4 May 2020)

fossyant said:


> Have you actually worked in a construction company, and managed the cash. I have (Financial Controller), I'm talking about the folkes that do the work, there is no spare cash. I drove 60 miles to pick up a £300k cheque from United Utilities and then too the bloody bank... we were a Tier 1 supplier to UU... 😢


All my life apart from 6 years in oil and gas with 15 years as company director.


----------



## fossyant (4 May 2020)

Slick said:


> All my life apart from 6 years in oil and gas with 15 years as company director.



Well you had more cash than we did as a Utility company, and any company my wife worked for. We were a £300m turn over privately owned Utility sub contractor (that's how UU managed it). Skint. Left the industry 15 years ago.


----------



## Slick (4 May 2020)

fossyant said:


> Well you had more cash than we did as a Utility company, and any company my wife worked for. We were a £300m turn over privately owned Utility sub contractor (that's how UU managed it). Skint. Left the industry 15 years ago.


A friend of mine ran a similar company to me although he bankrolled it through bigger and bigger houses as collateral until finally they took the lot of him and he ended back in the house he started in except this time it needed renovating. He did pay out everyone that was due but he was left with 200 quid. I did it very different, probably really old fashioned with no cash injection from outsiders despite lots of advice about using other people's money. When I shut the doors after paying everyone I was looked after and 6 years on the company is still in existence for tax purposes and will be for some time.


----------



## Slick (4 May 2020)

fossyant said:


> Well you had more cash than we did as a Utility company, and any company my wife worked for. We were a £300m turn over privately owned Utility sub contractor (that's how UU managed it). Skint. Left the industry 15 years ago.


I lived by the old adage, turnovers vanity and profit is sanity.


----------



## Ridgeway (4 May 2020)

Initially thought the reduction was around 20-30% but looks more like a 50% overall cut this year, which isn't sustainable for us. Will have to be creative, glad a kept that sawn off

Already started working an alternative incomes but it will take some time to get any cash out of that, it's going to be a tough 12 months

Looking into some life changing ideas, early days and lots of planning needed but as a family we are "cash junkies" and that has to change.


----------



## NorthernDave (4 May 2020)

Lucky enough to be working from home on normal pay.
Filled the car up on the way home about two hours before Boris announced the lockdown and the gauge has barely moved since.
In fact the car app shows that I used 99p worth of petrol in April, travelling just 7 miles. That's a heck of a saving.
Unfortunately I'm still paying for parking at work, despite wfh. It's contract parking and while we were given the chance of cancelling it we were told we'd have to reapply when (if?) we return to the office - given parking was oversubscribed with a waiting list for a space, most of us have decided to keep it going rather than risk losing it.
Shopping is a bit more expensive too, using local shops / the co-op rather than the big supermarkets, but I'm in a better financial position than a lot of people so no complaints.


----------



## Ridgeway (4 May 2020)

Slick said:


> I lived by the old adage, turnovers vanity and profit is sanity.



You missed the 3rd and most important one "cash is reality"


----------



## fossyant (4 May 2020)

Slick said:


> I lived by the old adage, turnovers vanity and profit is sanity.



Cash was King and is TBH. I shall say no more - done enough time dismembering company accounts to prove they are worth nothing.


----------



## Slick (4 May 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> You missed the 3rd and most important one "cash is reality"


That's the profit.


----------



## Slick (4 May 2020)

fossyant said:


> Cash was King and is TBH. I shall say no more - done enough time dismembering company accounts to prove they are worth nothing.


Agreed.


----------



## screenman (4 May 2020)

Slick said:


> I lived by the old adage, turnovers vanity and profit is sanity.



I could have written those words, perfect. 45 years in business here, two customers now have shut the doors owing me a few bob, nothing serious yet though.


----------



## Notafettler (4 May 2020)

Not really saving on the alcohol as I am having deliveries from different small cider makers round the country. Expensive. 
I might end up better off as I managed to get a decent amount invested into the stockmarket at very good prices. Although that's relative to the past who knows where the economy is going and therefore the stockmarket. 
On the other hand the few investments in peer to peers I have are not doing that well. Not expected to loose capital just locked in and I would rather have the cash. 
Daughters appear to be doing okay. One has had her wages reduced by 38% (part timed her then furloughed her) firm have said they will be making redundancies so they are in some sort of consultancy period. At this point they can't tell anyone who is going to be made redundant. She wanted to know how much she would get, they wouldn't tell her, she got annoyed with them. Eventually they said she didn't need to know and not to tell her colleagues that. Her partner will get the full self employed rate. Whatever that is. Just changed mortgages to cheaper rate. So they will be okay. Although I have told her to look for another job. Her firm meets the definition of a zombie company... with ease. 
The other one is in charge of mortgage advisors supposedly they will be back at work shortly but she will work from home. Therefore she can finish of ruining the garden with a decking project!


----------



## Randomnerd (5 May 2020)

Completely broke here. All work dried up. Landlord won’t give a rent holiday. Could be in a caravan or hedge by September. Anyhow, mustn’t grumble.


----------



## slowmotion (5 May 2020)

We've probably lost thousands from our savings due to the stock market crash but we treat that as an Act of God. Like @PK99, we are very fortunate. My curtailed Screwfix habit has been replaced by an Ebay one.


----------



## Electric_Andy (5 May 2020)

Working from home so still on full pay, just got a pay rise too, so £46/month better off. Not spending on fuel, or going out, or "grabbing some lunch" at work. It's all saving me quite a bit. And i got £82 credit for my gas, so have had that refunded. It says my electricity is £202 in credit too so i hope I'll get that back. This has allowed me to spend out on stuff for my bathroom. Isn't paint expensive! 
Also being on a better diet now, I'm pretty much eating meat, cheese, salad and greens which goes a long way for what you pay for


----------



## Ripple (5 May 2020)

Still working. Used to do 6 - 7 days a week, now I do only 1 - 3 days a week. Good thing is that I don't need to get up at 4 am every morning (I hate it  ). Bad thing - if normal life won't be back before September I will be looking for a cosy bushes to live in. Unless I will start my own money printing business (tsss ...)

Still using my car (no car - no job, simple). Fuel consumption went down about 50%. 

I'm spending less money on food - McDonalds is closed.


----------



## MarkF (5 May 2020)

MrsF is working from home and me at the hospital, we both entered the public service when we paid the mortgage off and we have no debts/loans, the idea was easy street to retirement and to see the kids though uni, best decison ever made! After 30 years of stressful occupations we spend an awful lot on enjoying ourselves so for us, we've more disposable income right now, not that we've anything to dispose of it on.....

Although I work around the virus every day, I never worry about being infected, but I do worry an awful lot about people & their childfren suffering financially & I particularly worry about their futures.



Electric_Andy said:


> Also being on a better diet now, I'm pretty much eating meat, cheese, salad and greens which goes a long way for what you pay for



We just can't be bothered to queue so now shop in Bingley, they have a Sainsburys, Co-op, Aldi & Lidl all within about a 200m radius, so no waiting. We go more often and just grab a basket of good stuff, the shopping bill & food waste has gone way down.


----------



## Dave7 (5 May 2020)

We are in the fortunate position of being retired and (reasonably) healthy. We get nearly full state pension which TBH ain't too bad. I have a small (£3K per year) pension on top of that plus some savings due to selling my small company before retiring...not mega bucks but a decent cushion.
Being retired brings mixed blessings as we have less expenditure and more time but really, who wants to get old.
If I had a crystal ball which told me when we would kick the bucket we could plan better but our aim is now to help our 2 children (and grandchildren).
So, in answer to the OP, financially we are OK.


----------



## HarryTheDog (5 May 2020)

WFH for me, much better off as no travel but also alas not paying for dance lessons or nights out. I am busy with work and no chance of me being furloughed. ( Telecomms Industry) . My partner works for the DWP and is still full time in the office and unfortunately has to deal with all the people who are financially disressed claiming Universal credit. If you want to hear about people well and truly financially in trouble she can tell you a tale or two or 3 or 4 etc.


----------



## screenman (5 May 2020)

Just found out I am going to get something hopefully under the self employment bit, whilst my wife will get nothing. this due to the income she gets from my business (which she earns) is more than she gets from her business, she is not on PAYE so cannot be furloughed. A slight kick in the balls.


----------



## Gunk (5 May 2020)

We are fortunate, Mrs Gunk works for herself and that income has not been affected. I’ve been furloughed. We’re not spending any money except food so we’re very lucky, I know some are really struggling.


----------



## Heigue'r (5 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Just found out I am going to get something hopefully under the self employment bit


Roll on the 14th may,should know exactly where we stand


----------



## steveindenmark (5 May 2020)

We are financially secure whatever happens. Jannie is retired and I prefer to keep working. We are bombed out with work. People still want their new sails. We got a bonus for March and April. What happens after the summer holidays is still an unknown. But Im fortunate not to have to worry about it.


----------



## screenman (5 May 2020)

Heigue'r said:


> Roll on the 14th may,should know exactly where we stand



Have you checked to see if you qualify, first time i checked it said not, my accountant then checked and it had changed to yes.


----------



## Jimidh (5 May 2020)

Still at work so still bringing in the same amount of money but have realised how much money I go through a month on various non essentials now we can’t get to shops, cafes, bars and restaurants.


----------



## Heigue'r (5 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Have you checked to see if you qualify, first time i checked it said not, my accountant then checked and it had changed to yes.


Yes I checked and do qualify.


----------



## Bazzer (5 May 2020)

Very fortunate. Mrs B took early retirement a few years ago, so her income is unchanged. I'm working from home, but work has increased as support staff have been redeployed elsewhere and I'm having the inconvenience and workarounds of security systems designed for occasional not daily home working. 
Child 2 being home all the time is probably the most permanent pressure. And her being ill during the current plague crisis caused strained relationships.
Mentally, also fortunate in that we have a reasonably sized garden as a break and can get out for open countryside walks. I genuinely feel for those who don't have that facility. I know at least two colleagues live in high rise city centre flats. One doesn't have a balcony and the other when not working, is either going to concerts, or travelling to every Manchester City game. So he will be saving money, but going up the wall.


----------



## matticus (6 May 2020)

(the fitter-looking chap is a German grand-slam doubles champ)


----------



## Fnaar (6 May 2020)

HMS_Dave said:


> Yes, I call it Hammond... 👌


Cool, I love the Hammond sound. Got a mate who's played it in bands for years


----------



## HMS_Dave (6 May 2020)

Fnaar said:


> Cool, I love the Hammond sound. Got a mate who's played it in bands for years


Didn't play in a band for too long and did a few gigs for a small while, i jammed with a bassist a number of years but nothing ever came of it... I went into self employment and time just melted away. I guess that's how it goes for most but i enjoy playing it and that's all that matters.


----------



## mickle (6 May 2020)

Luckily Mrs mickle was knocked off her bike this time last year and the driver's insurance paid out the same week the lockdown started. Also she's selling shed loads cotton face masks all over the world via Etsy. www.etsy.com/uk/listing/791896009/re-usable-cotton-face-mask-womens
So life could be an awful lot worse.


----------



## MarkF (6 May 2020)

Jimidh said:


> Still at work so still bringing in the same amount of money but have realised how much money I go through a month on various non essentials now we can’t get to shops, cafes, bars and restaurants.



Yeah me too, but I can't wait to start squandering on non-essentials like beer, cava, good food and living again.


----------



## cyberknight (6 May 2020)

Coping atm but if we dont go back soon and the government reduces furlough to 60 % i may as well give the house keys to the bank


----------



## johnnyb47 (6 May 2020)

I've received news today that I'm being furloughed for another 3 weeks to the 1st of June. I've also heard the government is considering reducing it 60%. It looks like beans on toast now for the next few weeks


----------



## Slick (6 May 2020)

johnnyb47 said:


> I've received news today that I'm being furloughed for another 3 weeks to the 1st of June. I've also heard the government is considering reducing it 60%. It looks like beans on toast now for the next few weeks


I would try not to worry about the 60% thing for now. Hopefully it's more of a tool to wean everyone off the scheme and back to work. I know it's easier said than done.


----------



## gavroche (7 May 2020)

The more people die from the virus , the cheaper it becomes for the government, especially for people on pensions. Simple mathematics. Forcing people to go back to work by reducing their income means increasing the risk of the pandemic taking off again with all the risks involved. If you can afford to wait and see, stay safe and stay in.


----------



## Zanelad (7 May 2020)

Doing OK. I'm furloughed and the company are making up the 20%. Little to spend money on other than food so probably saving a liitle more than usual each month. Just hoping that there will be a job to go back to. Being 4 years off retirement means there's no mortgage, and luckily no debt other than a hundred or so on the crefit card from online shopping for bits for the bike..

Mrs Z doesn't work so her circumstances haven't changed. One good thing is that our daughter has stopped "borrowing" money from me. She must think that things are tighter than they are. I'll not break that illusion just yet.


----------



## gbb (8 May 2020)

Slick said:


> That hand to mouth existence is probably a tax thing, money being siphoned off before the tax man gets it.


My BIL works for a multi millionaire and during a rare discussion with him about another small business my BIL knows of that had a substantial amount of cash sloshing around in it, the multi millionaire replied (to the effect of).... 'Fools, you should NEVER EVER have much surplus cash floating around in a company'
I assume your analogy re the taxman hits the nail on the head.


----------



## Slick (8 May 2020)

gbb said:


> My BIL works for a multi millionaire and during a rare discussion with him about another small business my BIL knows of that had a substantial amount of cash sloshing around in it, the multi millionaire replied (to the effect of).... 'Fools, you should NEVER EVER have much surplus cash floating around in a company'
> I assume your analogy re the taxman hits the nail on the head.


That's exactly right, that and protecting hard earned cash should the company go pop. I was involved in a number of others going to the wall and I became a bit if an expert at recognising it.


----------



## Gunk (8 May 2020)

Slick said:


> That's exactly right, that and protecting hard earned cash should the company go pop. I was involved in a number of others going to the wall and I became a bit if an expert at recognising it.



But companies go bust because they don’t have enough money to pay their creditors, a well run company has reserves for tougher times.


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 May 2020)

I had to furlough the chauffer, but hey, times are tough


----------



## Slick (8 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> But companies go bust because they don’t have enough money to pay their creditors, a well run company has reserves for tougher times.


Well run companies will do that and that's exactly what I did. Lots and lots of more unscrupulous operators remove every penny to avoid tax, vat and seperate it from the main company so at the first sign of trouble theirs is still protected. Please don't quote the laws that are already in place to stop this as I've been involved in far too many scenarios to even go there. When you scratch the surface some companies structure can be quite complicated.


----------



## Drago (9 May 2020)

Yep, the gravy train is coming to a shuddering halt. The proliferance of low margin high turnover companies has been kicked in the nuts, and at the other end of the problem consumers with any brain cells will simply have learned that using credit to spend beyond their means is perhaps not such a clever idea after all. Both the business model and the consumer spending habits are about to change radically.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Yep, the gravy train is coming to a shuddering halt. The proliferance of low margin high turnover companies has been kicked in the nuts, and at the other end of the problem consumers with any brain cells will simply have learned that using credit to spend beyond their means is perhaps not such a clever idea after all. Both the business model and the consumer spending habits are about to change radically.



I agree with the sentiment of wanting to change consumer spending habits ie by reducing the use of credit but tbh I think it is a lost cause - as a generalism we are a nation of 'want it now credit junkies'.


----------



## NorthernDave (9 May 2020)

Talking to colleagues (video chat, we're all working from home) a good number of people are realising just how much they've been spending on grabbing coffee, lunches, etc every month (hundreds of £s a month in some cases). 
It wouldn't be difficult to imagine some economies on those fronts once we do return to work.


----------



## fossyant (9 May 2020)

Work has been getting very stressful. We've been getting nasty emails from a prof about staff time on a project. We've agreed to the extra time but we don't need to pay people more as all indications are they won't be busy come September, so can cope with it. Shes not happy. Made worse that she is a mathematician and can't believe we are arguing about saving £10k. Thing is, these bits here are there are adding up quickly, and if it saves jobs, so be it.


----------



## MarkF (9 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Yep, the gravy train is coming to a shuddering halt. The proliferance of low margin high turnover companies has been kicked in the nuts, and at the other end of the problem consumers with any brain cells will simply have learned that using credit to spend beyond their means is perhaps not such a clever idea after all. Both the business model and the consumer spending habits are about to change radically.



I usually (because I can) spend my entire wage, April's bank statement showed I had spent £600 less than normal. I know exactly where that saving was from and it's nothing to be proud of, it's boozing in Leeds on a weekend, wow it makes you think.

Can't wait to start again.


----------



## Gunk (9 May 2020)

MarkF said:


> I usually (because I can) spend my entire wage, April's bank statement showed I had spent £600 less than normal. I know exactly where that saving was from and it's nothing to be proud of, it's boozing in Leeds on a weekend, wow it makes you think.
> 
> Can't wait to start again.



We’re spending at least a £1000 a month less than normal


----------



## MarkF (9 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> We’re spending at least a £1000 a month less than normal


 We'll soon be back powering the economy.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 May 2020)

Credit card £0 
I put £1250 into my premium bonds today.

It's amazing what you save when in prison


----------



## Gunk (11 May 2020)

I'm thinking of splashing out on a new Ksyrium Elite wheelset, whe're not going on holiday so I might as well.


----------



## johnblack (11 May 2020)

Saving plenty, but also had to pay out for a holiday we've absolutely no chance of going on in August, they've said they'll roll it over until next year and give us an extra 20%, so at least it's a better return than my savings.


----------



## Milkfloat (11 May 2020)

I have taken a big pay cut, lost my promised raise for my promotion (kept the workload though) and am now being asked for more voluntary contributions. The vast majority of our revenue comes from the automotive sector, so I am expecting the worst late this year. I hd built up a very good nest egg, but the majority is in the stock market (trackers) and peer to peer lending so I expect that this egg will be smaller for quite some time. On the plus side the family is still healthy.


----------



## keithmac (11 May 2020)

I'm on the fence with the credit thing.

Obviously if you buy it outright you've no debt BUT, why not enjoy yourself while you and your kids are younger and enjoy life a bit?.

I'm working as normal, wife is working from home and going to work, we're no better or worse off really as don't go out drinking much anyway!.

Feel sorry for our kids not being out and about but same again, they don't expect ££££'s worth of stuff monthly anyway so no change there.


----------



## screenman (11 May 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> I have taken a big pay cut, lost my promised raise for my promotion (kept the workload though) and am now being asked for more voluntary contributions. The vast majority of our revenue comes from the automotive sector, so I am expecting the worst late this year. I hd built up a very good nest egg, but the majority is in the stock market (trackers) and peer to peer lending so I expect that this egg will be smaller for quite some time. On the plus side the family is still healthy.



Which part of automotive are you working with, judging by what my customers are saying it may not be the same for a good while, if ever. I have just gone two months without a phone call on either of my two trade related businesses.


----------



## Gunk (11 May 2020)

keithmac said:


> I'm on the fence with the credit thing.
> 
> Obviously if you buy it outright you've no debt BUT, why not enjoy yourself while you and your kids are younger and enjoy life a bit?.
> 
> ...



I just try and live a miserable debt free life, all our friends seem to have tons of debt but are having much more fun!


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 May 2020)

I’m doing okay, I’ve just ordered a nice shiny new bike. I won’t be able to take it where it deserves to be ridden just yet, because of the virus, but it gives me a bit of focus anyway.


----------



## Milkfloat (12 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Which part of automotive are you working with, judging by what my customers are saying it may not be the same for a good while, if ever. I have just gone two months without a phone call on either of my two trade related businesses.


We are on the maps and self driving car side of things, we you see that UK new car sales were down 97% last month you can quickly understand how dire things will be.


----------



## screenman (12 May 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> We are on the maps and self driving car side of things, we you see that UK new car sales were down 97% last month you can quickly understand how dire things will be.



Motability sell up to 700 cars a day into the motor trade I think they have done 150 in two months, that will be a problem as many people will have end of lease cars that need changing when the doors open again, nobody is sure what effect it will have though. I do PDR (paintless dent repair) and windscreen repair for mainly trade customers I think most are in a state of shock and do not know which way to turn. I also supply windscreen repair kits to major and small firms, this just stopped on the 17th of March apart from one sale to Ocado.


----------



## Drago (12 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> I just try and live a miserable debt free life, all our friends seem to have tons of debt but are having much more fun!


But they'll all moan about having to work into their 70's to pay for it all, if indeed the stress doesn't nail them first.


----------



## Gunk (12 May 2020)

Drago said:


> But they'll all moan about having to work into their 70's to pay for it all, if indeed the stress doesn't nail them first.



there are benefits, I’m 55 now and even though I went through an expensive divorce 20 years ago, I’ll be mortgage free and able to retire in 5 years time. Lots of our friends are not so fortunate


----------



## delb0y (12 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> there are benefits, I’m 55 now and even though I went through an expensive divorce 20 years ago, I’ll be mortgage free and able to retire in 5 years time. Lots of our friends are not so fortunate


 
I'm in a similar position, but have been told (more than once) I'm lucky and privileged. Not sure what luck or privilege have to do with it. Haven't had more than two weeks (well two weeks and a day, once) off in 42 years, always paid mortgage and pension and bills before anything else. Saved hard, and though times have been tough for a good proportion of that time I do see a light at the end of the tunnel in a few years. That said, I'm still not convinced that a miserable debt-free life was the way to go. As you say, other folks seems to have a lot more fun and maybe that's the better plan, and to hell with the future.

Derek


----------



## Electric_Andy (12 May 2020)

I wouldn't say to hell with the future. I do the same as you, pay all my bills first etc and then have to save up and wait if i want anything big. But I do this to keep my savings growing, and to keep putting money in my son's savings account. I don't want him to grow up living hand to mouth, with no security in place for when he's old or out of work etc.

Lots of my friends earn good money and have foreign holidays, new cars etc. But many of them are renting. I would worry what would happen when they retire and then can't afford to rent anywhere nice (or what they've become used to).


----------



## Chippy Dave (12 May 2020)

I’m lucky in comparison to some on here, 7 years ago I came away from being self employed and I work for a nationwide kitchen and joinery company as one of their fitters. I have been put onto furlough as it’s not feasible for us to enter properties that are occupied, in all fairness though the company have added 10% to the governments 80% so i think they’ve been very fair. Since I came away from being self employed it has made me realise that it’s a lot less hassle and stress being employed, and the money throughout the year is not much different once you allow for holidays, van maintenance etc, plus your spare time is your own which is perhaps more valuable.
Where I have been lucky in that respect I’m not particularly lucky in my personal life, broke up in a long term relationship last year and find myself with a 17 year mortgage at the age of 50 , could be worse though and I feel for anybody that is suffering in these times.


----------



## Chippy Dave (12 May 2020)

delb0y said:


> I'm in a similar position, but have been told (more than once) I'm lucky and privileged. Not sure what luck or privilege have to do with it. Haven't had more than two weeks (well two weeks and a day, once) off in 42 years, always paid mortgage and pension and bills before anything else. Saved hard, and though times have been tough for a good proportion of that time I do see a light at the end of the tunnel in a few years. That said, I'm still not convinced that a miserable debt-free life was the way to go. As you say, other folks seems to have a lot more fun and maybe that's the better plan, and to hell with the future.
> 
> Derek



It’s a tough call Derek, and very much the choice of the individual. I’ve always tried to enjoy life to a certain extent, I don’t rack up ridiculous amounts of credit, but I don’t tend to scrimp and save either. My view is that although I have to prepare for getting old, I’m 50 now, there is also a chance that some of us won’t make retirement and I think life can be very tiresome and mundane at times, so sometimes it’s good to live for today.


----------



## Drago (12 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> there are benefits, I’m 55 now and even though I went through an expensive divorce 20 years ago, I’ll be mortgage free and able to retire in 5 years time. Lots of our friends are not so fortunate


I firmly believe that barring certain unforseen criteria - injury, illness, disability , that sort of thing - that people make their own luck with their employment choices and spending habits.


----------



## Gunk (12 May 2020)

Drago said:


> I firmly believe that barring certain unforseen criteria - injury, illness, disability , that sort of thing - that people make their own luck with their employment choices and spending habits.



I completely agree, we live well but it’s within our means, I’ve been lucky, I sold my company a couple of years ago , so although I still need to work I can pick and choose what I want to do. However I worked my nuts off for 35 years so I feel that I’m at a time in life where I deserve to take it a little bit easier.


----------



## Drago (12 May 2020)

That's not luck my friend. You're in that position because of your hard work, effort, diligence and prudence.


----------



## DCLane (12 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> there are benefits, I’m 55 now and even though I went through an expensive divorce 20 years ago, I’ll be mortgage free and able to retire in 5 years time. Lots of our friends are not so fortunate



A bit younger but the mortgage will be paid off next year. We've chosen not to move and so don't live in the best area but it's a decent-sized house with kids at a free grammar school.

Once it's paid off, and my 15yo has left school, we'll move but won't take on debt. We've worked hard to get ourselves out of debt and a bad position 15 years ago: I don't want to go there again.


----------



## MarkF (12 May 2020)

Chippy Dave said:


> My view is that although I have to prepare for getting old, I’m 50 now, there is also a chance that some of us won’t make retirement and I think life can be very tiresome and mundane at times, so sometimes it’s good to live for today.



Absolutely. Two ace guys I took to at work, Rob used to show me where he used to live in Spain and said he'd be back there one day soon. To look at him, fit as a fiddle, wife found him dead in a chair last summer at 61. Gary, I met him and his wife cycling on the canal last summer, dead this spring, brain cancer at 58. Past 40 you've got to start living for now....


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 May 2020)

MarkF said:


> Absolutely. Two ace guys I took to at work, Rob used to show me where he used to live in Spain and said he'd be back there one day soon. To look at him, fit as a fiddle, wife found him dead in a chair last summer at 61. Gary, I met him and his wife cycling on the canal last summer, dead this spring, brain cancer at 58. Past 40 you've got to start living for now....


Heck,just read this Mark and i thought i had depressive thoughts about death and those no longer here! Anyway, i agree entirely with your last sentence. My mum and dad worked till pension age,saving money for their old age. Which meant skipping holidays and stuff. They didn't go without things,but they had that 'save for a rainy day' mentality. Dad died 4 years into his retirement,mum lived comfortably for 6 years after he died then the dementia started. On hindsight,they should've(or mum should've,after dad died) sold their house to one of these 'we buy half your house' firms,as when mum went into a home all their years of saving and being careful with the pennies went in mum's care home fees.


----------



## Dave7 (13 May 2020)

johnblack said:


> Saving plenty, but also had to pay out for a holiday we've absolutely no chance of going on in August, they've said they'll roll it over until next year and give us an extra 20%, so at least it's a better return than my savings.


If they are still in business by then


----------



## Drago (13 May 2020)

MarkF said:


> Absolutely. Two ace guys I took to at work, Rob used to show me where he used to live in Spain and said he'd be back there one day soon. To look at him, fit as a fiddle, wife found him dead in a chair last summer at 61. Gary, I met him and his wife cycling on the canal last summer, dead this spring, brain cancer at 58. Past 40 you've got to start living for now....


There's a balance to be made here. No point "living for the now" if all you're actually doing is prolonging the need to go to work into your 70's.

conversely, as you say, what's the point of penny pinching to a silly degree only to kark it young?

But the sensible middle ground isn't at all bad. I've never had car finance or an iPhone, but these are material fripperies that actually do little to enrich our lives. I've still had a mobile phone and a car, but not paid through the nose just for the latest, flashiest version of either, but for all that I've still been able to make phone calls and drive places. The result is that when I was pressured out of my job just shy of 48 I thought "sod it", and now really do live life as _I _want, it's just that I don't live that life driving a 70 plate Audi or toting a £800 mobile phone, which is of zero consequence to my wellbeing or enjoyment of life.


----------



## Dave7 (13 May 2020)

Some interesting comments on this thread.
If only we had a crystal ball!!!
I worked hard for a large company for years before a guy suggested we start our own company (he already ran his own metal fabrication company).
I clearly recall his phrase......"working for yourself you may never get rich. Working for someone else you definitely wont get rich".
I was 50ish at the time.
Everything went extremely well.
I retired age 63, 10 years ago. 
Then Cancer came calling and we had a sh*t year or two but that would have happened whatever.
As I say, a crystal ball would be nice (or maybe not )


----------



## Gunk (13 May 2020)

I didn’t get rich working for myself, but after years of corporate life, it was liberating, I had freedom, I never missed the kids sports days, or school plays, we had a very comfortable living, but a different kind of stress. I did it for 12 years which was enough. The main thing for me is that I actually took that leap of faith and did it, too many people complain about their job but are not prepared to make a change, in some cases I think that’s because they’re too committed financially to a certain level of salary. I took a 50% pay cut when I started and we did manage, but it was a huge sacrifice with two very young children.


----------



## gavroche (13 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> We’re spending at least a £1000 a month less than normal


Blimey, I don't spend that much in normal circumstances !


----------



## Gunk (13 May 2020)

gavroche said:


> Blimey, I don't spend that much in normal circumstances !



I’m saving around £400 a month just in Diesel.


----------



## screenman (13 May 2020)

Drago said:


> There's a balance to be made here. No point "living for the now" if all you're actually doing is prolonging the need to go to work into your 70's.
> 
> conversely, as you say, what's the point of penny pinching to a silly degree only to kark it young?
> 
> But the sensible middle ground isn't at all bad. I've never had car finance or an iPhone, but these are material fripperies that actually do little to enrich our lives. I've still had a mobile phone and a car, but not paid through the nose just for the latest, flashiest version of either, but for all that I've still been able to make phone calls and drive places. The result is that when I was pressured out of my job just shy of 48 I thought "sod it", and now really do live life as _I _want, it's just that I don't live that life driving a 70 plate Audi or toting a £800 mobile phone, which is of zero consequence to my wellbeing or enjoyment of life.



To be fair Drago you do have about £80,000 worth of cars up your driveway though.


----------



## Chippy Dave (13 May 2020)

MarkF said:


> Absolutely. Two ace guys I took to at work, Rob used to show me where he used to live in Spain and said he'd be back there one day soon. To look at him, fit as a fiddle, wife found him dead in a chair last summer at 61. Gary, I met him and his wife cycling on the canal last summer, dead this spring, brain cancer at 58. Past 40 you've got to start living for now....



I agree Mark, it’s another thing that I didn’t bargain for at this age was the amount of funerals you end up going to, none of us know what’s around the corner unfortunately, life is a gift.


----------



## fossyant (13 May 2020)

MarkF said:


> Absolutely. Two ace guys I took to at work, Rob used to show me where he used to live in Spain and said he'd be back there one day soon. To look at him, fit as a fiddle, wife found him dead in a chair last summer at 61. Gary, I met him and his wife cycling on the canal last summer, dead this spring, brain cancer at 58. Past 40 you've got to start living for now....



Same here. Two lads from my cycling club. One literally dropped dead at 53 last year (heart attack), then another - was super fit, competed at national level, got cancer 10 years ago, beat it, was back competing, but running, again at high level, the C got him again and he died recently.


----------



## gavroche (13 May 2020)

I retired 4 years ago although I still do a bit of supply work ( 2 days a week as from next September ) because I want to, no because I need to. House and car paid for so practically debt free but I am a firm believer in fate. My divorce ,when I was 35 ,cost me everything I had and had to rebuild my life from scratch. Fortunately, I met a good woman not long after. She was also just coming out of a bad divorce and had 4 children. Together, we rebuilt our lives and all our children ( my 2 and her 4 ) are all settled now and have their own families. 
Fate made me meet my first wife when I was on a student exchange in the UK in 1966 and gave me two great children. 
Fate made us moved to Wales in 1982 from Sussex even if divorce followed 3 years later which made me meet my present wife .
Fate always kept me in work even when times were hard and money was tight. 
I believe we all have our guardian angels and mine has always been there when needed. 
Despite all that, I am not a religious man, but firmly believes that everything in life is pre-destined by nature and the rules of the universe.


----------



## Dave7 (13 May 2020)

Chippy Dave said:


> I agree Mark, it’s another thing that I didn’t bargain for at this age was the amount of funerals you end up going to, none of us know what’s around the corner unfortunately, life is a gift.


As the saying goes.......
I quite enjoy funerals.
So long as I am in the 2nd car


----------



## Chippy Dave (13 May 2020)

gavroche said:


> I retired 4 years ago although I still do a bit of supply work ( 2 days a week as from next September ) because I want to, no because I need to. House and car paid for so practically debt free but I am a firm believer in fate. My divorce ,when I was 35 ,cost me everything I had and had to rebuild my life from scratch. Fortunately, I met a good woman not long after. She was also just coming out of a bad divorce and had 4 children. Together, we rebuilt our lives and all our children ( my 2 and her 4 ) are all settled now and have their own families.
> Fate made me meet my first wife when I was on a student exchange in the UK in 1966 and gave me two great children.
> Fate made us moved to Wales in 1982 from Sussex even if divorce followed 3 years later which made me meet my present wife .
> Fate always kept me in work even when times were hard and money was tight.
> ...



Great story, and gives me hope!


----------



## Dave7 (13 May 2020)

gavroche said:


> I retired 4 years ago although I still do a bit of supply work ( 2 days a week as from next September ) because I want to, no because I need to. House and car paid for so practically debt free but I am a firm believer in fate. My divorce ,when I was 35 ,cost me everything I had and had to rebuild my life from scratch. Fortunately, I met a good woman not long after. She was also just coming out of a bad divorce and had 4 children. Together, we rebuilt our lives and all our children ( my 2 and her 4 ) are all settled now and have their own families.
> Fate made me meet my first wife when I was on a student exchange in the UK in 1966 and gave me two great children.
> Fate made us moved to Wales in 1982 from Sussex even if divorce followed 3 years later which made me meet my present wife .
> Fate always kept me in work even when times were hard and money was tight.
> ...


Surely if everything is pre-destined then it doesn't matter a dam what you do. You can try to be a nice person or live like a right sh*t..... makes no difference as your future is already mapped out.
Nah......can't see that.
Time and unforseen circumstances happen to us all.


----------



## johnblack (13 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> If they are still in business by then


Very true, but hopefully fully covered as deposit was paid pre-covid so covered by holiday insurance and balance paid on the credit card so should be able to claim back that way as well as having the ATOL / ABTA standard cover. Still a little risk but got to keep business moving!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 May 2020)

Talking to the window cleaner who does mine yesterday,he said he'd been working all through the 'don't go to work' period. He said he wasn't eligible for the furlough scheme and even if he was he couldn't wait till June to get some money off the government. Then as a self employed person with a chain of regular customers you have to consider losing many of them if you don't turn up. You have to keep the round going,come rain or shine! If I still had my window round i would've gone out,though i don't know how the customers would've reacted and then of course the shops i did would've all been closed.
A woman i know teaches (or did) music from her home. She told me that she's lost all her (about 25) pupils/customers and that she's not eligible for any financial help till June and even then,she'll only get a percentage of her 'must prove' profits.


----------



## Rusty Nails (13 May 2020)

Just had a moment's shock at the amount my investments and pension scheme funds have fallen in two months. And mine are in quite low risk categories.
Not worried about it really as I know many others worse off than me would love to be in the position that they could lose £000s in this way.


----------



## Gunk (13 May 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> Just had a moment's shock at the amount my investments and pension scheme funds have fallen in two months. And mine are in quite low risk categories.
> Not worried about it really as I know many others worse off than me would love to be in the position that they could lose £000s in this way.



I'm in the same boat, you've just got to relax and hope they recover! Luckily most of my savings are in cash.


----------



## vickster (13 May 2020)

Ditto. After pulling a chunk out of a shares ISA at the worst possible time in March , I've been slowly moving money back in shares ISAs / moving from cash ISAs (which are pointless with interest rates so low). Having maxxed out my premium bond allowance. I'm going with low risk investments for now though.


----------



## Dave7 (13 May 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> Just had a moment's shock at the amount my investments and pension scheme funds have fallen in two months. And mine are in quite low risk categories.
> Not worried about it really as I know many others worse off than me would love to be in the position that they could lose £000s in this way.


Out of interest (sadly I cannot offer any advice) how much have they fallen % wise?
We were fortunate as we put our pot into a 5 year plan which worked very well. We then chose to transfer it to a couple of bank accounts. Virtually nil interest but theoretically safe.


----------



## Chippy Dave (13 May 2020)

Just had a call from the boss, back to work on Monday, the Monday morning alarm will be difficult after 8 weeks of getting up when I wake up


----------



## johnblack (13 May 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Talking to the window cleaner who does mine yesterday,he said he'd been working all through the 'don't go to work' period. He said he wasn't eligible for the furlough scheme and even if he was he couldn't wait till June to get some money off the government. Then as a self employed person with a chain of regular customers you have to consider losing many of them if you don't turn up. You have to keep the round going,come rain or shine! If I still had my window round i would've gone out,though i don't know how the customers would've reacted and then of course the shops i did would've all been closed.
> A woman i know teaches (or did) music from her home. She told me that she's lost all her (about 25) pupils/customers and that she's not eligible for any financial help till June and even then,she'll only get a percentage of her 'must prove' profits.


Seems pretty sensible that a window cleaner should be able to carry on working, very little risk more danger from falling off the ladder.


----------



## screenman (13 May 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Talking to the window cleaner who does mine yesterday,he said he'd been working all through the 'don't go to work' period. He said he wasn't eligible for the furlough scheme and even if he was he couldn't wait till June to get some money off the government. Then as a self employed person with a chain of regular customers you have to consider losing many of them if you don't turn up. You have to keep the round going,come rain or shine! If I still had my window round i would've gone out,though i don't know how the customers would've reacted and then of course the shops i did would've all been closed.
> A woman i know teaches (or did) music from her home. She told me that she's lost all her (about 25) pupils/customers and that she's not eligible for any financial help till June and even then,she'll only get a percentage of her 'must prove' profits.



She does not have to prove anything Accy, if she has submitted a tax return for the last 3 years she will get 80% of income or profits whichever you a want to call them.


----------



## vickster (13 May 2020)

screenman said:


> She does not have to prove anything Accy, if she has submitted a tax return for the last 3 years she will get 80% of income or profits whichever you a want to call them.


Depends on how she's been operating, paying herself in dividend only via Ltd company, there's no provision.
The payments will be made in June to cover March-May if she qualifies. Tax payment deadlines were extended though by 3 months I believe

I've had nothing from HMRC myself paperwork wise could be because of my profit being too high, or that I have been taking dividends as well as payroll employee. (although I'm still working so don't need support)


----------



## Rusty Nails (13 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Out of interest (sadly I cannot offer any advice) how much have they fallen % wise?
> We were fortunate as we put our pot into a 5 year plan which worked very well. We then chose to transfer it to a couple of bank accounts. Virtually nil interest but theoretically safe.



Around 14% reduction, much more on the individual shares I own.

We've lost more than this on occasions, the worst being when I put £3k in a Tech ISA just before the collapse some years ago which went down to £400 in a matter of weeks.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 May 2020)

johnblack said:


> Seems pretty sensible that a window cleaner should be able to carry on working, very little risk more danger from falling off the ladder.


There's the handling of maybe contaminated cash to consider.


----------



## vickster (13 May 2020)

Plenty of other ways to pay. Mine gets a cheque or bank transfer


----------



## screenman (13 May 2020)

vickster said:


> Depends on how she's been operating, paying herself in dividend only via Ltd company, there's no provision.
> The payments will be made in June to cover March-May if she qualifies. Tax payment deadlines were extended though by 3 months I believe
> 
> I've had nothing from HMRC myself paperwork wise could be because of my profit being too high, or that I have been taking dividends as well as payroll employee. (although I'm still working so don't need support)



I took it that she would just be a sole trader/self employed. My friends who are LTD had to apply to furlough themselves, as you know at the moment they will only get 80% of what they have paid themselves on PAYE rather than the divedend amount.


----------



## screenman (13 May 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> There's the handling of maybe contaminated cash to consider.



Mine gets a bank transfer.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 May 2020)

vickster said:


> Plenty of other ways to pay. Mine gets a cheque or bank transfer


Not that simple. l dealt with people who couldn't be trusted,unfortunately. It was cash when job completed,nothing else. Some cleaners let customers end up owing them 4 or amounts. I used to let it go to 2 at the most. Besides,bank transfers and all that stuff is/are traceable. We prefer cash in the hand,for tax avoidance purposes of course!


----------



## johnblack (14 May 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> There's the handling of maybe contaminated cash to consider.


True, I put a tenner on his tab at the local usually, but aren't notes made of plastic now so he can give it a wash.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 May 2020)

johnblack said:


> True, I put a tenner on his tab at the local usually, but aren't notes made of plastic now so he can give it a wash.


Yes they are plastic now,but when i was window cleaning most cash i received was pound and 50p coins. You could wash the old notes by the way. The new ones are better because they don't tear.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> I didn’t get rich working for myself, but after years of corporate life, it was liberating, I had freedom, I never missed the kids sports days, or school plays, we had a very comfortable living, but a different kind of stress. I did it for 12 years which was enough. The main thing for me is that I actually took that leap of faith and did it, too many people complain about their job but are not prepared to make a change, in some cases I think that’s because they’re too committed financially to a certain level of salary. *I took a 50% pay cut *when I started and we did manage, but it was a huge sacrifice with two very young children.



Very brave and a leap of faith. 

I did similar (30% pay drop) towards the end of the 90's which was bit of a risk to join a start-up from a Blue Chip that I had worked for for a good number of years.

It was a nervy leap into the dark but ultimately I came out a long way ahead over a period of 4 years. 

Sometimes in life you just have to take a chance or two.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 May 2020)

Drago said:


> I firmly believe that barring certain unforseen criteria - injury, illness, disability , that sort of thing - that people make their own luck with their employment choices and spending habits.



I pretty much agree with you there although the odd bit of good luck doesn't come amiss and that's a lottery in the same way that bad luck is. 

The big trick for me was to always live within my means. Although I've always had well paid jobs, a divorce in '92, hammered me for a while and I really had to reign it in a fair bit until I got back on my feet. Got there in the end though.


----------



## rogerzilla (15 May 2020)

No impact here as I can WFH. We have also been guaranteed no compulsory redundancies this calendar year. As a _quid pro quo_, our annual bonus is now doubtful.

Next year will be more interesting. I don't realistically expect to survive the inevitable purge but financially I am close enough to 55 to live off the redundancy pay with no drop in standards. Unless HMG change the private pension age again, then I have a problem.


----------

